# How to rip a DTS 5.1 CD to your HDD



## NBPk402

I have several 5.1 channel DTS CDs and was struggling to get them to play after ripping, until I found out the secret... Here is what you do.

1: Rip the SACD to a wav file (make sure you select 5.1 for 5.1 discs) I used dbpoweramp.

2: This is the secret part... Just change the extension to .dts, and then play it with your media player. I have tried this with JRiver, and also with Kodi, and it works great. :T


I had searched all over, every way that i was told to try didn't work until a place that would have ripped them for me (for a charge) told me the simple solution... so I am passing on the info, and letting everyone know how to do it themselves. Now i can access all of my music without getting up (I know I am lazy) to change the cd or dvd. :T


----------



## AudiocRaver

What is it they say, the secrets in the sauce?

When you say "rip your SACD to PCM," what method are you using? The purely digital method which requires modified hardware, or the method which involves conversion to analogue and then back to digital again? Just curious.


----------



## NBPk402

AudiocRaver said:


> What is it they say, the secrets in the sauce?
> 
> When you say "rip your SACD to PCM," what method are you using? The purely digital method which requires modified hardware, or the method which involves conversion to analogue and then back to digital again? Just curious.


I am not sure what you are asking... I just put my cd in my Bluray burner/player (on my computer), and run the software I use for ripping, and then when it is done, I manually change the extension on each track to .dts. 

One thing i forgot to say was Windows will give you a warning about whether or not you want to do this... I just said do it and it worked.All of this is done on my computer... So i am thinking it is purely digital but there is no modified equipment involved. Does that answer your question?


----------



## AudiocRaver

ellisr63 said:


> I am not sure what you are asking... I just put my cd in my Bluray burner/player (on my computer), and run the software I use for ripping, and then when it is done, I manually change the extension on each track to .dts.


I am just learning about SACD / DSD technology. What software do you use for ripping?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

ellisr63 said:


> I have several 5.1 channel SACDs and was struggling to get them to play after ripping, until I found out the secret... Here is what you do.
> 
> 1: Rip the SACD to a wav file (make sure you select 5.1 for 5.1 discs) I used dbpoweramp.
> 
> 2: This is the secret part... Just change the extension to .dts, and then play it with your media player. I have tried this with JRiver, and also with Kodi, and it works great. :T
> 
> 
> I had searched all over, every way that i was told to try didn't work until a place that would have ripped them for me (for a charge) told me the simple solution... so I am passing on the info, and letting everyone know how to do it themselves. Now i can access all of my music without getting up (I know I am lazy) to change the cd or dvd. :T


This seems highly unlikely so let me ask you: What is the sample rate and bit depth of the wav file?


----------



## NBPk402

I found some software that gave me the info...


----------



## Kal Rubinson

ellisr63 said:


> I found some software that gave me the info...


From that, it seems you are getting CD-quality audio but in 5.1. The problem I have with that is that there is no way that a standard drive will rip the DSD layer of the SACD but, otoh, the CD layer is only stereo.

When you put the disc into dbPowerAmp, what tracks/formats does it show?


----------



## AudiocRaver

May I ask again what software the OP is using for ripping?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

AudiocRaver said:


> May I ask again what software the OP is using for ripping?


He said dbPowerAmp in the top post.


----------



## NBPk402

*Re: How to rip a DTS to your HDD*



Kal Rubinson said:


> From that, it seems you are getting CD-quality audio but in 5.1. The problem I have with that is that there is no way that a standard drive will rip the DSD layer of the SACD but, otoh, the CD layer is only stereo.
> 
> When you put the disc into dbPowerAmp, what tracks/formats does it show?


I messed up... It is a DTS CD not a SACD.


----------



## NBPk402

Thread title has been corrected. My SACD discs are being ripped from a PS3 for me by a friend.


----------



## AudiocRaver

No harm done, it got us all thinking a bit. I actually did some research and learned a bunch I did not know about SACD and DSD technology.

Cheers.


----------



## NBPk402

AudiocRaver said:


> No harm done, it got us all thinking a bit. I actually did some research and learned a bunch I did not know about SACD and DSD technology.
> 
> Cheers.


Apparently the only way to rip a SACD, is with one of the older PS3s... The problem is it has to have the older firmware to in order to install the modified firmware. My firmware had been upgraded several times already so I could not do it. The easiest ones are the DVD-A discs for ripping, as there are specific ripping programs that do it. We now have about a dozen 5.1 audio discs ripped. The sound on some of the discs is awesome.


----------

